# A challange in chemistery



## Redrabbit89 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi, im new to all this. Been doing research and have been hoarding computer componets and cellphones as well as other goodies everyone seems to be chucking out. My problem is, is not only am I picking out the gold plated parts by hand (because I am on disability and have tonnes of free time on my hands). But the place I am staying will noy allow me to use the ap solution. Simply because people dont think hydrochloric acid and me is a good idea. So my challange for you is how can I extract the gold using some th ing other than a "scary" acid.
My housemants are the kind of people that panic everytime the usa announces a yellow alert status. If anyone has some advice that'll help that woukd be awesome. Also im not to worried abo ut what ever solutions out there using up alot of time.
Thank you ve ry much for reading. Also I posted this on my alledgely"smart" phone. So im sure theres alot of spelling errors, sorry guys. Thanks for reading


----------



## Pantherlikher (Nov 16, 2012)

Redrabbit89 said:


> Hi, im new to all this. Been doing research and have been hoarding computer componets and cellphones as well as other goodies everyone seems to be chucking out. My problem is, is not only am I picking out the gold plated parts by hand (because I am on disability and have tonnes of free time on my hands). But the place I am staying will noy allow me to use the ap solution. Simply because people dont think hydrochloric acid and me is a good idea. So my challange for you is how can I extract the gold using some th ing other than a "scary" acid.
> My housemants are the kind of people that panic everytime the usa announces a yellow alert status. If anyone has some advice that'll help that woukd be awesome.
> 
> Hi and welcome.. I would say that to please all involved, to find someone that will help and has a secure place for doing the good stuff. Give them a mountain of safety precautions... make them aware you know safety and then ease into why safety is the main concern. They will feel alittle easier involving you in that part of the process. You both learn together and enjoy the end self satisfaction.
> ...


----------



## butcher (Nov 16, 2012)

Redrabbit89,
The best tool for getting gold from electronics or other scrap like jewelry is freely available to you here on the forum.

Education that is where the gold (true value can be found).
Not from spending countless hours trying to get a tiny button of gold from some electronic scrap.

So many different things you could learn here, like educate yourself on value’s how much to buy for and how much to sell for, how to test for them not only in electronic scrap but jewelry and other scrap, you can learn to buy and sell fairly and make a profit, there are tons of information here on the forum where one can get a very good education on this subject of valuable metals.

I cannot think of a way to process without using some acids or acids somewhere in the process.

If it helps any you can let “them” Know that we all already have hydrochloric acid in our stomach, it helps us digest food.

I am sure you will put the forum and its information to good use, there is so much to this industry, and so much to learn from the forum, many ways a man could go about a hobby or business from what he can learn here.


----------



## nickvc (Nov 17, 2012)

This forum is an amazing place where the main discussions revolve around recovering and refining precious metals. There is room though for everyone and we have members , some longstanding, that never use chemicals but simply collect, sort, recover the items of value and either sell or send for toll refining. This might well be the route you take but that's just fine and all the information you need is here and for free. Good luck and don't give up.


----------



## Redrabbit89 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks very much for your advice guys


----------

